# With light bikes goes light shoes.



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I just received a pair of DMT Kyoma shoes that are supposed to weigh in at 209 grams each, of course in a size smaller than my size 45's. The around the office trial has them feeling good to me. I'll scale them when I get home them add cleats and go for a test ride tomorrow. I'll post my thoughts after that!


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

*hot?*

they look like they'll be rather hot- other than those few holes


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Update.*

The shoes hit the scale for a weight of 274 grams each. That makes them 68 grams each lighter than my Shimano R151's. Not bad although I knew they wouldn't be 209 grams in my size. 136 grams lighter for the pair is OK by me!


----------



## jt2gt (Aug 25, 2004)

How do they fit compared to the Shimanos? Did you go with the same size in the DMTs and your old Shimanos?

I have some way old 3 strap Shimano (original carbon soled) shoes I have been wearing for years. Looking for something new that fits like the Shimanos. Not real happy with the ratchet buckle shoes I have tried on lately...the pressure points are different than my old reliable three velcro strappers. 

Thanks...JT


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

jt2gt said:


> How do they fit compared to the Shimanos? Did you go with the same size in the DMTs and your old Shimanos?
> 
> I have some way old 3 strap Shimano (original carbon soled) shoes I have been wearing for years. Looking for something new that fits like the Shimanos. Not real happy with the ratchet buckle shoes I have tried on lately...the pressure points are different than my old reliable three velcro strappers.
> 
> Thanks...JT


The fit is very close. I wear a 45.5 in Shimano and a 45 in DMT. I'm not big on ratchets either which is why I went with this model and also have pairs of the Shimano R150 & R151's.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I was finally able to get the shoes set up and take them on a quick 1 & 1/2 ride. The fit is very good and very comfortable. I wore a thin sock and a thicker sock with these shoes, at least as first, might not be a bad idea as the shoes feel stiffer and the first ride left the bottoms of my feet tingling. Not tingling as in a hot spot but as in pushing against a stiffer surface than my other shoes. This is just a matter of my feet getting use to the stiffer sole but over all I find these shoes awesome. They would not be the shoes I would use for a social ride if I was going to be walking in my shoes a lot. While I'm sure that they are durable, there is not a lot of material there and I think walking in them a lot would cause premature wear. They are definitely hard training ang racing shoes.

Two thumbs up!


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*I pimp the white DMT Flash shoes myself*

not quite as comfortable as the Sidi Ergos,but definately lighter. The tongue seems to bother my ankle while riding.I have to adjust it just right or it will bother me the entire ride. Small price to pay however for a stylin' pair of rockstar shoes.

They are also going to look good with the Pinarello Paris carbon bike I will debut the first of next week! Got the frame in yesterday afternoon.


----------



## asawlrider123456789 (Dec 22, 2005)

DAMN, Im need some of those shoes. I have a pair o nike lance's. Found them on sale for $150, score. The ratchet sysytem ha been replaced 3 times and it's probably time to replace them. I've been looking at the aeriator 3 strap and these DMT's. I think i'm gonna go for the DMT's.


----------

